# new soft maple burl



## Mr.Hunt (Jun 28, 2012)

this is my newest maple burl piece. gotta say i love working with this stuff and still cant get over the beauty of it. the board in the back is soft maple for comparison. this blank was cut from a piece i bought from GVWP thanks dave. by the way it has no finish its just sanded to 600, enjoy


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2012)

That's really nice! I'd be tempted to slather it with oil, but it looks pretty darn good as it sits.


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 28, 2012)

Real nice turn. Rick


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice work Mr Hunt


----------



## Mr.Hunt (Jun 29, 2012)

i finish everything but the last burl of this darkend and it looked nice but you loose the blue. im still trying different techniques to find what works best with what species. i usually brush with poly to give it a real glassy look but its a lot of work and a lot of coats and i just finished it the other night. i actually turned it bone dry. soon i will finish it and i am always open for suggestions.......:hookup:


----------



## Mizer (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice! Beautiful work.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2012)

If it's just a looker and not a user, which I assume it is, you might try water based poly as it dries crystal clear and doesn't change the color like oils do. If you have a piece of scrap test it and see. Minwax polycrylic in a spray can works well also and dries quickly. The minwax is just water based poly also, just convienient in a spray can. Works well on flame box elder, stays red.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 29, 2012)

Good job, man!


----------

